# Roof-mounted cycle rack



## Del-GTi

Wasn’t sure exactly where to start this thread, this seemed the best area. Looking for some advice on these as once lockdown ends want to start going away for the day with the bikes. Would be looking to mount three bikes on the roof.

Thule stuff looks to be very good but is it worth the extra money?

Saw some Cruz stuff online and for the price of one Thule basic bike mount, I can nearly get three Cruz mounts. 

Would I regret buying cheap? Or is the Thule stuff overpriced for what it is?


----------



## Kerr

I can't compare to the cheaper brands, but we have a Thule bike rack and it works very well. No issues in the years we've had it.


----------



## Darlofan

I have cheaper thule 532 freeride ones that have been absolutely fine for about 5yrs now.
They fit on my roof bars easily and have locks on.
Also have a triple rack on towbar but tend to use roof bars more.


----------



## percymon

Thule are the market leader and have been for years, making units for car manufacturers such as Audi. ebay can often be a good source of used items, particularly the cycle carrier units Proride 591 or the cheaper 532 freeride themselves. Some of the audi ones are made by Mont Blanc so another option to look at - you may be lucky and find 2/3/4 carriers used on ebay local enough for pick up. 

Personally i'm no fan of roof mounted cycle racks, I see far too many bikes moving around more than i'd like on such devices. You also need to consider the weight and your ability to lift bikes up to that height, more so for SUVs. 15-18Kg of mountain bike takes a bit of lifting and securing, especially at full arms length where you are at the maximum weight guidance for H&S safe lifting..


----------



## Stoner

Similar to the others above, I have Thule Aerobar's with 2 Thule bike racks. Never had an issue and they are quick and easy to remove when you are not using them. There are a few online retailers offering them, a lot cheaper than the usual stores you find them in.


----------



## Coops

I have a Thule setup on my Volvo - bars and 4 cycle carriers. So so simple to load the bikes and no issues at all.

Bought from a roof rack dealer as seconds at a very very good price.


----------



## Kenan

I used to use the thurle proride (now use a van) and never had any issues is when used on my faster cars and spirited driving. 

Lots of people so know have them and haven't heard of issues, thieves can get bikes out quick quickly (same for most of them) so don't leave them on the roof unattended. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenks

I had a cheap halfords carrier and it did the job however I did upgrade to thule ones not long after. The difference is worth it. The cheap one felt like there was too much side to side movement, the thule much less so. I've done a few journey over 200 miles with 3 bikes on the roof with no issues. 
I'd only use thule now&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## ridders66

Del-GTi said:


> Wasn't sure exactly where to start this thread, this seemed the best area. Looking for some advice on these as once lockdown ends want to start going away for the day with the bikes. Would be looking to mount three bikes on the roof.
> 
> Thule stuff looks to be very good but is it worth the extra money?
> 
> Saw some Cruz stuff online and for the price of one Thule basic bike mount, I can nearly get three Cruz mounts.
> 
> Would I regret buying cheap? Or is the Thule stuff overpriced for what it is?


 Pay the extra and buy the Thule. It is the best you can get, bombproof, and the spares availability is excellent, not that you will break them. You're more likely to lose a strap or something. I've got a Thule roof box, two cycle carriers and a set off aero roof bars. All brilliant. One thing I keep forgetting to do, Thule do a set of keyed alike locks which means one key will work the roof box, roof bars and cycle carriers. Simple, but great.
I have bought cheaper cycle carriers in the past, many years ago, when I couldn't afford Thule. The cheaper ones always broke.
Interestingly, many OEM roof bars, cycle carriers etc are Thule, but with the manufacturers logo on them.


----------



## Coops

^^ Mine are all keyed alike - bars and carriers, simply brilliant.

Audi bars are for sure Thule as an example.


----------



## Del-GTi

Cheers folks. Looks like Thule it is then.

To that end, I’ve managed to order 3x (new) Thule FreeRide 532 bike carriers for what I think is a very good price. 

Just need to sort out the actually cross bars etc. With Thule, I need the foot pads and the adapter kit. Think I’ve sourced some secondhand foot pads and the adapter kit is cheap to buy on eBay. A bit of research shows that Evo is the current range of aero bars (not the chocolate!) but they did a previous model which looks identical and is about a third cheaper! So looking into this further.


----------



## Kerr

It's the safe option. 

It's safer buying a proven product than taking a punt.


----------



## andy665

I bought 2 of the FreeRide 532 carriers and I did not feel comfortable with them at all, seemed quite flimsy, sold them on and bought the Proride 591 and difference is night and day


----------



## Coops

I leave my bars and carriers on all year round but i do take the wheels holders off as I think they could break if exposed to too much cold in the winter.


----------



## ridders66

Del-GTi said:


> Cheers folks. Looks like Thule it is then.
> 
> To that end, I've managed to order 3x (new) Thule FreeRide 532 bike carriers for what I think is a very good price.
> 
> Just need to sort out the actually cross bars etc. With Thule, I need the foot pads and the adapter kit. Think I've sourced some secondhand foot pads and the adapter kit is cheap to buy on eBay. A bit of research shows that Evo is the current range of aero bars (not the chocolate!) but they did a previous model which looks identical and is about a third cheaper! So looking into this further.


If you go for the aero bars they can be left on, and don't whistle in the wind like standard bars do.


----------



## garage_dweller

I use Whispbar flush bars, which are similar to Thule aero bars. I’ve used Thule bars before but the whisbars look nicer. Also using Thule carriers. Used them for years and never had an issue. 

I’d much rather have the bike on the roof than hanging on a rack at the back


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oats

It's worth noting that it's very very easy for thieves to take bikes off the top of a car. Chain them together when they are up there and you are not driving. 

For the record, I've had Atera roof bars and bike carriers and they're really good.


----------



## Darlofan

Oats said:


> It's worth noting that it's very very easy for thieves to take bikes off the top of a car. Chain them together when they are up there and you are not driving.
> 
> For the record, I've had Atera roof bars and bike carriers and they're really good.


Good advice this. 
Plenty of YouTube videos on how easy it is.
I chain ours together and never leave the car when bikes are on it.


----------



## ridders66

To be honest, although I have the Thule bars and the cycle carriers, I use the bars for mounting the roof box. If I'm taking the bike to the Lakes or somewhere for a ride in some different scenery I much prefer to put my bike in the back of the car, folding the seats down. Firstly, my Colnago C60 is full carbon, which cannot be clamped on any cycle rack, worth noting if anyone is considering roof mounted cycle carriers and has a carbon bike. My winter bike, although titanium and not carbon, cost me over £6K so is safer locked in the boot.


----------



## Darlofan

ridders66 said:


> To be honest, although I have the Thule bars and the cycle carriers, I use the bars for mounting the roof box. If I'm taking the bike to the Lakes or somewhere for a ride in some different scenery I much prefer to put my bike in the back of the car, folding the seats down. Firstly, my Colnago C60 is full carbon, which cannot be clamped on any cycle rack, worth noting if anyone is considering roof mounted cycle carriers and has a carbon bike. My winter bike, although titanium and not carbon, cost me over £6K so is safer locked in the boot.


I don't have that issue with my £30 ebay mountain bike. 6k bike I'd be handcuffed to and sleep with it. :lol:


----------



## ridders66

Darlofan said:


> I don't have that issue with my £30 ebay mountain bike. 6k bike I'd be handcuffed to and sleep with it. :lol:


Thats the cheap one compared to the Colnago!:doublesho:lol:


----------

